# Was I just punished for declining several long trips?



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Do you use the rider app to make sure you you weren't surrounded by other ants?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You help the AI out, the AI helps you out... you stick it to the AI, the AI sticks it back to you...


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Do you use the rider app to make sure you you weren't surrounded by other ants?


Oh yeah, always. 3700 trips btw.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Sounds like you were in some kind of timeout. I generally take long pings (unless a quest needs short trips), but I routinely reject long pickups, and there have been days where I have been logged off 3,4, even 5 times between accepting rides since 9 or 12 or 15 of the pings were too far away. I work a very spread out metro, and there are times when I'm the only driver for miles and miles.

Despite all those declines, I've never sensed being put in timeout - the times I go 30+ minutes without a ping are when I'm surrounded by ants and can't get away from them during a low demand period.



SinTaxERROR said:


> You help the AI out, the AI helps you out... you stick it to the AI, the AI sticks it back to you...


I've never seen the AI act in anything but its own best interest, never mine.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I've never seen the AI act in anything but its own best interest, never mine.


Two words: "batched pings". It's not always the closest available vehicle.

It is about getting all available vehicles to all available pings in the relative same amount of time. In other words, balancing pax pickup times amongst a certain given/selected radius.

If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You help the AI out, the AI helps you out... you stick it to the AI, the AI sticks it back to you...


Don't overthink it.
We are all just one of 3 million Drivers
I just declined 29 rides in a row in 15 minutes. 14 out of quest
1 9 minutes away
The fifth time I had to log back in and asked me to snap a picture. 
Next penguins three minutes away and in the quest



SinTaxERROR said:


> Two words: "batched pings". It's not always the closest available vehicle.
> 
> If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
Is that you Dara

If I took the first paying they gave me every single time I'd be making six bucks an hour before gas


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If it were true, we'd all be blinded by all the glittering diamond drivers on this site.

As an experiment about a year or more ago, I worked my way up to diamond and while doing so my miles driven went up and my hourly revenue fell...I let it go within a day or so of attaining it.

While Uber (unlike Lyft) pays long pickup fees (13+ minutes in my bad market) the app claws them back as needed if the ride is so short that it doesn't earn the minimum, so yeah, two 20 minute pickups for two $3 rides can eat up an hour (and 30-40 miles of driving) for just $6...Hard pass.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If it were true, we'd all be blinded by all the glittering diamond drivers on this site.
> 
> As an experiment about a year or more ago, I worked my way up to diamond and while doing so my miles driven went up and my hourly revenue fell...I let it go within a day or so of attaining it.
> 
> While Uber (unlike Lyft) pays long pickup fees (13+ minutes in my bad market) the app claws them back as needed if the ride is so short that it doesn't earn the minimum, so yeah, two 20 minute pickups for two $3 rides can eat up an hour (and 30-40 miles of driving) for just $6...Hard pass.


Mathematically it's $.60 a mile and eight cents a minute it's very hard to work a half an hour without pay to get to some one. 
And it's even more true if you go 25 minutes get a two dollar ride and have to come 22 minutes back out of a dead zone


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> If it were true, we'd all be blinded by all the glittering diamond drivers on this site.
> 
> As an experiment about a year or more ago, I worked my way up to diamond and while doing so my miles driven went up and my hourly revenue fell...I let it go within a day or so of attaining it.
> 
> While Uber (unlike Lyft) pays long pickup fees (13+ minutes in my bad market) the app claws them back as needed if the ride is so short that it doesn't earn the minimum, so yeah, two 20 minute pickups for two $3 rides can eat up an hour (and 30-40 miles of driving) for just $6...Hard pass.


I've been at Diamond for the past 9 months, but I didn't really think about it, I just work a market where you can take a boatload of trips in a short time, problem trips (poor ratings) are relatively rare, and it's easy to keep your acceptance rate high enough to be able to decline the ridiculous pings such as the ones you described. I did have to pay attention to cancelation rate this last period, I was still at 5% on January 29 but just squeaked under to 4% on the 31st. However, I don't see where being Diamond means diddly squat.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

wallae said:


> Don't overthink it.
> We are all just one of 3 million Drivers
> I just declined 29 rides in a row in 15 minutes. 14 out of quest
> 1 9 minutes away
> ...


I did not overthink anything... I did over 8,000 rides in the time I drove for Uber and over 2,000 rides for Lyft ... I did what worked best for me, and made decent $$$ doing it, mostly in an under 40 hour week.

@JaxUberLyft ... while you may feel free to laugh hysterically at my post about batched pings, it is not something I pulled out of thin air and made up... go do some research... &#129318;‍♂



wallae said:


> Mathematically it's $.60 a mile and eight cents a minute it's very hard to work a half an hour without pay to get to some one.
> And it's even more true if you go 25 minutes get a two dollar ride and have to come 22 minutes back out of a dead zone


You seem to be assuming that all drivers drive in non surged areas 100% of the time. My areas I drove in surged quite decently...


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I wasn't questioning the batched pings remark...just the idea that "If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I did not overthink anything... I did over 8,000 rides in the time I drove for Uber and over 2,000 rides for Lyft ... I did what worked best for me, and made decent $$$ doing it, mostly in an under 40 hour week.


Did you quit because of Covid?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I wasn't questioning the batched pings remark...just the idea that "If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking."


Go cherrypick rides then... when your sitting idle you are costing yourself money... whatever works best for you... &#128077;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Two words: "batched pings". It's not always the closest available vehicle.
> 
> It is about getting all available vehicles to all available pings in the relative same amount of time. In other words, balancing pax pickup times amongst a certain given/selected radius.


How do you know this?



SinTaxERROR said:


> If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


You'd lose that bet decisively.

There are ants who do that very thing for Uber and for Doordash. Unsurprisingly, they make garbage money.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Did you quit because of Covid?


Worked on and off during CV19



Nats121 said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> You'd lose that bet decisively.
> 
> There are ants that do that very thing for Uber and for Doordash. Unsurprisingly, they make garbage money.


I would not lose... all of you here are assuming base rate only... I worked a high surge area... weekends were extremely lucrative. If I turned the app off or starting rejecting trips, I got sent to the back of the line and had to wait for the AI to get me up to speed again.

No need for you to count my $$$ ... you do not have enough fingers and toes... &#129315;

How do I know about batched pings? There were articles published about a year ago about how Uber batched pings in order to expedite pax pickups.

I mentioned that on here a long time ago...


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

This is one of the main reasons I’m glad I haven’t been kicked off either platform yet. Sometimes one app at least gets the wheels moving and you get to have a good laugh at the other one’s passive aggressive antics.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We never even discussed go in 20 minutes and then having somebody cancel the ride or not show up and now you’re not even getting paid
F that
Well on a ride I just excepted a ride that was two minutes away
Took me five to finish that ride and then I got to the house and it said schedule pick up which was 10 minutes from the current time
F that too


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

wallae said:


> We never even discussed go in 20 minutes and then having somebody cancel the ride or not show up and now you're not even getting paid
> F that
> Well on a ride I just excepted a ride that was two minutes away
> Took me five to finish that ride and then I got to the house and it said schedule pick up which was 10 minutes from the current time
> F that too


Always got paid cancellation fee by Uber... on long distance pickup cancellations, was paid for all mileage and time...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I would not lose... all of you here are assuming base rate only... I worked a high surge area... weekends were extremely lucrative.


You say you worked in high surge areas. If I'm not mistaken, you CHOSE those areas to drive rather than simply any old place. If that's the case, you were CHERRYPICKING, and thus you're contradicting yourself.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Worked on and off during CV19


Are you still driving or not? If you are, why are you using the past tense?


SinTaxERROR said:


> How do I know about batched pings? There were articles published about a year ago about how Uber batched pings in order to expedite pax pickups.


You don't know if those articles were accurate or not, even if the info came straight out of the mouth of Dara or any of the the other liars who run that company.

Even if Uber does "batch" rides, it doesn't preclude them from removing "rebellious" drivers from the batches for 45 minutes, an hour, etc.

If Uber is batching, it's a major change from the way they previously claimed to dispatch rides, which was the closest driver gets the ping. That was the stated policy in all of their training materials.

If they changed the policy, it was highly unethical to do so without notifying the drivers of that change. Unethical behavior is par for the course from these "gig" companies.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Always got paid cancellation fee by Uber... on long distance pickup cancellations, was paid for all mileage and time...


There's a whole bunch of us here who have not been paid in 2 to 3 weeks not one cancellation fee
They owe me five



Nats121 said:


> You say you worked in high surge areas. If I'm not mistaken, you CHOSE those areas to drive rather than simply any old place. If that's the case, you were CHERRYPICKING, and thus you're contradicting yourself.
> 
> Are you still driving or not? If you are, why are you using the past tense?
> 
> ...


&#129315; on ethical behavior
They are the exact opposite starting from when they used to fire you for not excepting a certain percentage of your trips which could very well be on profitable
Took a lawsuit from the state of California to get rid of that


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


There have been a lot of posts about Uber deprioritisation, and people posting communications from Uber in evidence that confirm that Uber does reduce the number of requests sent to drivers with low acceptance rates.

If Uber has placed you on the naughty step then you may have to wait until Monday morning when acceptance rate resets.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> &#129315; on ethical behavior
> They are the exact opposite starting from when they used to fire you for not excepting a certain percentage of your trips which could very well be on profitable
> Took a lawsuit from the state of California to get rid of that


You're correct, they used to fire drivers for "low" acceptance rates.

It's funny to read Uber apologists' laughable blog posts that were written prior to that lawsuit in which they proclaimed that Uber drivers were their "own bosses".

Prior to the lawsuit, the only "independence" drivers had was setting their hours. That was the pathetic criteria the apologists used to claim drivers were not only independent contractors, but also their own bosses.

Now RS drivers have the "freedom" to decline pings (with no destination or payout info) and get themselves locked out of any trip offers for 45 minutes or more.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Man, you are punished from the moment you turn on the app and every time you hit accept.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


I'm a well-known Surge harlot, in addition to Longhauler extraordinaire and Shuffler (cue @SHalester shocked reaction). Been there done that taking everything. You'd lose that bet, at least in my market the way I do it.

















There's a reason why the lower my Acceptance Rate/the higher my Cancellation Rate was the more money I made.










Let the ants take the 5 mile 20 minute away ping. As @Another Uber Driver says, that's why they're ants.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You say you worked in high surge areas. If I'm not mistaken, you CHOSE those areas to drive rather than simply any old place. If that's the case, you were CHERRYPICKING, and thus you're contradicting yourself.
> 
> Are you still driving or not? If you are, why are you using the past tense?
> 
> ...


I did not realize you were quite the grammar nazi...

I worked the area I live in, that is not cherrypicking. Cherrypicking is wasting your time while waiting for the unicorn that may never come. As a general rule I did not refuse pings, and made kick ass $$$. The AI always kept me moving.

If you do not believe me that is not my problem. I do not have to justify my earnings or show you my taxes or share my ride share history with you.

My entire life I worked in logistics... and the batched pings articles make sense. Go read them before commenting on them. Having an understanding of basic algebra may help.

Point out to me exactly where in the driver contract it specifically states the closest vehicle will be dispatched... I bet you can't. It does not exist. Did you even read it? Probably not.

Uber has training materials? That's a new one on me. I downloaded the app, went online. Nothing to be trained about pressing accept or deny.

I never have stated that Uber or Lyft were ethical.

I will not debate this with you anymore.



New2This said:


> I'm a well-known Surge harlot, in addition to Longhauler extraordinaire and Shuffler (cue @SHalester shocked reaction). Been there done that taking everything. You'd lose that bet, at least in my market the way I do it.
> 
> View attachment 559591
> View attachment 559593
> ...


How can I lose a bet that I have already won? &#129300; Obviously my market is much different than yours. But CV19 f'ed it all up anyways.

I have moved on to much better things. In another couple of days or so I will be gone from this forum again, and will most likely not be back.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There have been a lot of posts about Uber deprioritisation, and people posting communications from Uber in evidence that confirm that Uber does reduce the number of requests sent to drivers with low acceptance rates.
> 
> If Uber has placed you on the naughty step then you may have to wait until Monday morning when acceptance rate resets.


My acceptance rate is 94%. How does that compute?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

With a 5% acceptance rate and being busy all the time I’m proof there is no penalty


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Hmmm...I have a 59% AR and 7% CR. Other than that keeping me in Uber Blue forever, I haven't seen any penalty associated with that other than having to log back in after declining 3 crappy rides...or 6...or 9...or 12...or 15. Been there done that.

As for Lyft OTOH, my AR is 9%...totally different ballgame.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> I've been at Diamond for the past 9 months, but I didn't really think about it, I just work a market where you can take a boatload of trips in a short time, problem trips (poor ratings) are relatively rare, and it's easy to keep your acceptance rate high enough to be able to decline the ridiculous pings such as the ones you described. I did have to pay attention to cancelation rate this last period, I was still at 5% on January 29 but just squeaked under to 4% on the 31st. However, I don't see where being Diamond means diddly squat.


Yes I have been put on timeout by both Goober and Gryft for declining rides. Once both at the same time. I went home and took zero people where they wanted to go.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> My acceptance rate is 94%. How does that compute?


Could be a temporary punishment. Uber used to sign you out and make you sit on the step for 30 minutes to an hour.

If the pings suddenly stopped, then something is up. When they suddenly stopped for me last month, I called Rohit and he told me that my vehicle wasn't configured to accept requests, whatever that means.



wallae said:


> With a 5% acceptance rate and being busy all the time I'm proof there is no penalty


No, it's proof that there is no consistency with Uber.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


----------



## Uber Panda (Jan 13, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Go cherrypick rides then... when your sitting idle you are costing yourself money... whatever works best for you... &#128077;


Driving 15 minutes for a 5 minute ride also cost the driver money. Either way, the house wins and the driver loses.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Seems like Uber likes to put us on timeout after around 3 skips.
Cause it's 1, 2, 3 strikes and you're timed out of the old Uber gammmme.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I worked the area I live in, that is not cherrypicking.


I figured you were gonna claim that you lived in the surge zone.

Of course being in a surge zone is no guarantee you won't get base rate pings from outside the zone. Of all the complaints on this website, that ranks near the top. You accepted those as well? Or better yet, it seldom happened?



SinTaxERROR said:


> cherrypicking. Cherrypicking is wasting your time while waiting for the unicorn that may never come.


That's not what cherrypicking is. You claim to have years of experience in logistics and you don't even know what cherrypicking is. It's another term for picking and choosing.

It isn't necessarily waiting for a unicorn. It could be as simple as declining rides that are guaranteed money-losers. Cherrypicking varies from person to person. Some are pickier than others.



SinTaxERROR said:


> As a general rule I did not refuse pings, and made kick ass $$$.


You were making so much money that you decided to quit. It's perfectly understandable that you'd want out of a job that paid "kick ass $$$". Who wants to stay at a job that pay big bucks, right?



SinTaxERROR said:


> The AI always kept me moving.


Being kept moving doesn't necessarily equate to making making a decent profit.

I drive for Eats, and if I wanted to, I could accept all the terrible offers from Uber and keep moving for virtually the entire shift. I'd be going home with near-empty pockets but I could brag that I "kept moving".



SinTaxERROR said:


> If you do not believe me that is not my problem. I do not have to justify my earnings or show you my taxes or share my ride share history with you.


I'm not interested in your earnings.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Uber has training materials? That's a new one on me. I downloaded the app, went online. Nothing to be trained about pressing accept or deny.


The fact that it's a new one on you doesn't mean they don't exist. Uber obviously felt there was more to rideshare than "pressing accept or deny", otherwise they wouldn't have produced training materials, including this video...







SinTaxERROR said:


> My entire life I worked in logistics


If you say so.



SinTaxERROR said:


> batched pings articles make sense. Go read them before commenting on them. Having an understanding of basic algebra may help.


I don't have to read them. Whether or not they make sense doesn't necessarily mean Uber is doing it that way.

And if they are doing it that way, it's a major change from before, and one they absolutely should have notified their drivers about.

TWICE in that video Uber tells the drivers that the closest driver gets the ping. They even try to guilt-trip the drivers into accepting all pings by saying that pax will have to wait longer for a further away driver to pick them up.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


Yeah gotten an hour ban before. Just outright blocks you from getting any pings. The AI god decided you need a hidden suspension and happens to everyone really. Just those that accept every ping these RS companies throw at some drivers that accept every ping don't get blocked.

Only work around is to not get 3 pings that forces you to go offline because even when you go "Online" again you might stay offline for X amount of times. Until the AI decides it wants you back.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I figured you were gonna claim that you lived in the surge zone.
> 
> Of course being in a surge zone is no guarantee you won't get base rate pings from outside the zone. Of all the complaints on this website, that ranks near the top. You accepted those as well? Or better yet, it seldom happened?
> 
> ...


Already told you in my last post, I am done debating with you.

You are just a piss ass troll that cannot understand or accept the fact that someone else can or has done much better than you... not only in rideshare but at life in general.

BTW, I do not need to work. I retired years ago when I sold my last business, but I'm investing in a new business as we speak.

I will not reply to you anymore.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Go cherrypick rides then... when your sitting idle you are costing yourself money... whatever works best for you... &#128077;


What costs you more money, sitting idle for 20 minutes or driving 20 minutes to pick up a ride that pays $2.00?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

You will get busy periods & quiet periods
It could be non stop busy from 6am-9am for example & then you might not get a single ping from 9am-12pm
That’s just how it is
It can’t be busy every second of everyday otherwise we’ll all be rich
💰 😆 💰


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Already told you in my last post, I am done debating with you.


That's right you did, but here you are again.



SinTaxERROR said:


> You are just a piss ass troll that cannot understand or accept the fact that someone else can or has done much better than you... not only in rideshare but at life in general.


I refuted erroneous statements made by you in your previous post, and your "rebuttal" consists of taking a hissy fit and name-calling. Well done.



SinTaxERROR said:


> BTW, I do not need to work. I retired years ago when I sold my last business, but I'm investing in a new business as we speak.


I get it, you're comfortable, loaded, rich, affluent, wealthy, etc.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I have moved on to much better things. In another couple of days or so I will be gone from this forum again, and will most likely not be back.


Your gain is our loss.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I will not reply to you anymore.


We shall see. :smiles:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What costs you more money, sitting idle for 20 minutes or driving 20 minutes to pick up a ride that pays $2.00?


&#128514;
I was thinking about that last night after declining several rides in the 22 minute range
And then waiting 7 minutes to get one 3 minutes away 
The person got in my car and I thought I'd still be driving for another 10 minutes&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Being trolled by certain forum members who do not believe how well I did financially at RS is hysterical... 

Just because a particular method of making $$$ doesn’t work for them, they cannot wrap their tiny little brains around someone else making decent money with the same exact methods they constantly dispute or fail at... perhaps the Uber and Lyft AI’s just do not like your work ethics. 

It is nothing but your own fault if you do not know how to make $$$ ... go get a real job. Then see how far crappy work ethics get you...

Jealous MF’s...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Two words: "batched pings". It's not always the closest available vehicle.
> 
> It is about getting all available vehicles to all available pings in the relative same amount of time. In other words, balancing pax pickup times amongst a certain given/selected radius.
> 
> If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


I tried your suggestion previously and you will not make more money. Uber will throttle your earnings and share the wealth with the other ants



The Gift of Fish said:


> There have been a lot of posts about Uber deprioritisation, and people posting communications from Uber in evidence that confirm that Uber does reduce the number of requests sent to drivers with low acceptance rates.
> 
> If Uber has placed you on the naughty step then you may have to wait until Monday morning when acceptance rate resets.


It has nothing to do with acceptance rates. It has everything to do with Uber trying to get drivers to drive up to 10 minutes so they do not have to pay a pick up premium. If you don't fall in line, they sideline you



The Gift of Fish said:


> There have been a lot of posts about Uber deprioritisation, and people posting communications from Uber in evidence that confirm that Uber does reduce the number of requests sent to drivers with low acceptance rates.
> 
> If Uber has placed you on the naughty step then you may have to wait until Monday morning when acceptance rate resets.


It has nothing to do with acceptance rates. It has everything to do with Uber trying to get drivers to drive up to 10 minutes so they do not have to pay a pick up premium. If you don't fall in line, they sideline you


Immoralized said:


> Yeah gotten an hour ban before. Just outright blocks you from getting any pings. The AI god decided you need a hidden suspension and happens to everyone really. Just those that accept every ping these RS companies throw at some drivers that accept every ping don't get blocked.
> 
> Only work around is to not get 3 pings that forces you to go offline because even when you go "Online" again you might stay offline for X amount of times. Until the AI decides it wants you back.


if you think they've sidelined you, immediately turn on the lift app and place a phone call to Uber customer support. You will receive a request before your phone call is complete


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Being trolled by certain forum members who do not believe how well I did financially at RS is hysterical...
> 
> Just because a particular method of making $$$ doesn't work for them, they cannot wrap their tiny little brains around someone else making decent money with the same exact methods they constantly dispute or fail at... perhaps the Uber and Lyft AI's just do not like your work ethics.
> 
> ...


Lighten up dude. Your original premise was that drivers make more money by accepting every ping. There's no need to be so sensitive and defensive when people refute your premise. I'm sure you did make good money driving but you would have made more by being a little selective.

There may be something to your "batched request" theory. That doesn't change the fact that accepting every ping is what rookie drivers do. Thats what I did when I started, then I learned how to make decent money.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The algorithm does its algorithms


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> The algorithm does its algorithms


I train the algorithms to work for me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> It has nothing to do with acceptance rates. It has everything to do with Uber trying to get drivers to drive up to 10 minutes so they do not have to pay a pick up premium. If you don't fall in line, they sideline you


Tautology.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you keep the Uber app on without picking and choosing rides I bet you will make more $$$ than you would cherry picking.


LOL.....so not true.....so not.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> LOL.....so not true.....so not.


He probably thinks his making bank taking those half hour pings and then driving that rider to the shops and back.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> He probably thinks his making bank taking those half hour pings and then driving that rider to the shops and back.


25 minutes to a 2 mile ride with 3 stops&#128514;&#128514;
(I had that tonight only I canceled. And only 3 minutes away


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

All we're getting lately are these 3-10 minute trips with 3-5 minute pickup times. About one per hour.......it sucks.


----------



## Kick poor Ant in guts (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


No mate -you don't get notified for a 33 min trip unless you're working a special precinct like Moomba or the GP - you're full of it


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

W


Kick poor Ant in guts said:


> No mate -you don't get notified for a 33 min trip unless you're working a special precinct like Moomba or the GP - you're full of it


What are you talking about? I get "notified" of the length of the trip on ALL pings when they pop up; from 1 minute to 390 minutes (I declined that one) and everything in between. You are either confused, or you have a completely different system where you work.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

here's a tip which i do if I think I'm being sidelined. Force close the app, restart, usually triggers something. But it's only a theory, &#128514; there is usually always gonna be a quiet hour somewhere sometime, i find normally at 930am everyday, I also notice if open up another app, it possibly triggers something,

there maybe times where the algorithm will try and make all drivers earn similar, and possibly throttle you, but also there's no evidence of this,

But I do know, higher rated drivers will always get a request before a lower rated driver, I've proved this countless times. With other drivers. And watching the rider app. It's the only incentive to keep ratings high,

Acceptance rate means zilch, nada, nothing. It's why it was removed from the app, they only brought it back to introduce trip duration and direction feature, 85% acceptance to acquire it, I've never achieved that status, would mean I would lose money taking unworthwhile trips,

I make more money and have less running costs accepting less trips, I've been doing this 5years, my spreadsheets don't lie, I'm going to reduce the amount of time uber wants me to work for free, well actually costs me money,


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kick poor Ant in guts said:


> No mate -you don't get notified for a 33 min trip unless you're working a special precinct like Moomba or the GP - you're full of it


Tittle says well known but doesn't seem to know every State, county and city can be different. Also Diamond drivers in most areas get time and distance of ride as well as an estimate to arrival.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

https://marketplace.uber.com/matching
https://mashable.com/article/uber-batch-matching-ride-hailing-request/


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


Dara will need you to meet with him, please contact Uber customer service.


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

Since I started Uber, only couple of months, I only do long trips, rarely short ones, very rarely, if I wanna "rest" or something, but I never canceled trips, I just let it go off by itself. In this area, very good area for long trips, there's no surge unfortunately, never seen one, it's a F up thing uber does, very busy. Also, they take almost half of the earnings, which it's bull crap. I called them out on that, they immediately send me the rules and regulations...f morons, but it ok, it's not my future, just for a while. Longest trip so far, 125 min. 
They will always screw you, every chance they got


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


Which is why I multi-app.......


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Which is why I multi-app.......


Yeah, I probably should, but I just hate that Lyft trade dress.



Nardy said:


> Since I started Uber, only couple of months, I only do long trips, rarely short ones, very rarely, if I wanna "rest" or something, but I never canceled trips, I just let it go off by itself. In this area, very good area for long trips, there's no surge unfortunately, never seen one, it's a F up thing uber does, very busy. Also, they take almost half of the earnings, which it's bull crap. I called them out on that, they immediately send me the rules and regulations...f morons, but it ok, it's not my future, just for a while. Longest trip so far, 125 min.
> They will always screw you, every chance they got


125 minutes is definitely longer than my longest. I'll do Richmond trips (~75 miles) MAYBE, because I know that I can grab as many "destination" filtered rides as I can tolerate on the way back, but you really have to watch your a.s.s. in Richmond, there are some seriously unfriendly areas, I encountered that the first time I did a trip there. But never Northern Virginia or DC, that's 2+ hours each way and heavy traffic.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Yeah, I probably should, but I just hate that Lyft trade dress.
> 
> 
> 125 minutes is definitely longer than my longest. I'll do Richmond trips (~75 miles) MAYBE, because I know that I can grab as many "destination" filtered rides as I can tolerate on the way back, but you really have to watch your a.s.s. in Richmond, there are some seriously unfriendly areas, I encountered that the first time I did a trip there. But never Northern Virginia or DC, that's 2+ hours each way and heavy traffic.


Ah, in Charlottesville.... I'm originally from Hampton. Moved to Utah about 3.5 years ago.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Classified said:


> here's a tip which i do if I think I'm being sidelined. Force close the app, restart, usually triggers something. But it's only a theory, &#128514; there is usually always gonna be a quiet hour somewhere sometime, i find normally at 930am everyday, I also notice if open up another app, it possibly triggers something,
> 
> there maybe times where the algorithm will try and make all drivers earn similar, and possibly throttle you, but also there's no evidence of this,
> 
> ...


exactly how my spread sheet looks as well


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nardy said:


> Since I started Uber, only couple of months, I only do long trips, rarely short ones, very rarely, if I wanna "rest" or something, but I never canceled trips, I just let it go off by itself. In this area, very good area for long trips, there's no surge unfortunately, never seen one, it's a F up thing uber does, very busy. Also, they take almost half of the earnings, which it's bull crap. I called them out on that, they immediately send me the rules and regulations...f morons, but it ok, it's not my future, just for a while. Longest trip so far, 125 min.
> They will always screw you, every chance they got


Long trips are prime for_ $$LONGHAULING$$$_
In my market I do lots of that. Goober and Gryft get 23%of my fares. They lose money on some of them


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm in Southampton, East Hampton, very good area, amazing people, never had a problem, they love my music, nice tips. Had trips to NJ, Delaware, Pennsylvania (start of), but I never canceled one. I never got screwed on that one like you. They see everything you do. They control the app brother. The minute they see you canceling trips, they go bananas, no money for these snakes. 
In one trip, client paid uber $240 , I got 130 plus tolls. Which BTW I had to call and ask for my toll money. 
Imagine , they got $110 just sitting on their 
a s s. 
Like I told them, we do all the work. Car, insurance, registration, maintenance, stress, responsibilities and so forth and we are 50/50 on this?? WTF??? But yeah you pissed them off bro


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Long rides cool. Long pick ups no.

Long rides cool. Long pick ups no


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

I only do 2 long trips and a $20 (for coffee and ciggs) one and I'm done for the day. Never did full 12 hours. After 2 long ones I'm kinda beat up, don't wanna push it. A lot of responsibility with the clients and in general.
Uber is not completely a s s . One client forgot his earplugs in my car. Went back to his house and left them in his garage, Uber gave me $15 .. was in my area anyways, so it's cool, but they'll screw you if they can.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Long rides cool. Long pick ups no.
> 
> Long rides cool. Long pick ups no


Only pick ups in my area brother, long trips from there. I'm not driving 30 min for a pick-up.

It happened that after drop-offs I had requests, but I don't know the area nor the people..so I'm not picking up .. pedal to the metal and get the hell out of that area.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You help the AI out, the AI helps you out... you stick it to the AI, the AI sticks it back to you...


TRUTH.

Every time I decline more than one ping in a short period, the quality of pings falls drastically. Then I get nada.

Happened to me on Eats today, first day in weeks when I did not turn a profit.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

As we speak; I left my house at 5:15 turned on the app and boom! 114 minute trip. Sorry, 4 hour round trip on a Thurs nite (busiest night of the week for UVA) with a $3 promo per ride in town? Not gonna do it. Declined. So 6:05 pm, sitting in the heart of the evening rush area and watching ants around me flick on and off. Me? 50 minutes and counting with zilch. This ain't about the ratings! I'm 4.99.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> As we speak; I left my house at 5:15 turned on the app and boom! 114 minute trip. Sorry, 4 hour round trip on a Thurs nite (busiest night of the week for UVA) with a $3 promo per ride in town? Not gonna do it. Declined. So 6:05 pm, sitting in the heart of the evening rush area and watching ants around me flick on and off. Me? 50 minutes and counting with zilch. This ain't about the ratings! I'm 4.99.


Being disciplined like an employee


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

It happened that after drop-offs I had requests, but I don't know the area nor the people..so I'm not picking up .. pedal to the metal and get the hell out of that area.


Cvillegordo said:


> As we speak; I left my house at 5:15 turned on the app and boom! 114 minute trip. Sorry, 4 hour round trip on a Thurs nite (busiest night of the week for UVA) with a $3 promo per ride in town? Not gonna do it. Declined. So 6:05 pm, sitting in the heart of the evening rush area and watching ants around me flick on and off. Me? 50 minutes and counting with zilch. This ain't about the ratings! I'm 4.99.


Bad Cvillegardo..bad &#129315;


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Does any of this have to do with UE- sounds like a pax topic instead. I thought this was the Eats portion of this site. I only do UE. Oh well...


----------



## gdriver2021 (Feb 2, 2021)

Try Empower, it's in the Washington DC area right now. You don't get punished for declining trips. You can also set your own rates and keep 100% of the fare.


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

I wish was in NYS also, now, because later will end up like uber. They wanna attract drivers with some smoke in the eyes. All nice and dandy in the beginning. 
They'll see the millions coming in for doing nothing. How they gonna say no to that.
Uber was something like this in the beginning. 

Quick question, 
Was uber app down today? NYS area? Cause I had 2 long trips, beautiful trips and nice tips and for both I couldn't see the route, luckily I had a glimpse at the end trip and use my navigation. 
Or they retaliate for telling how crooks they are??!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Does any of this have to do with UE- sounds like a pax topic instead. I thought this was the Eats portion of this site. I only do UE. Oh well...


No.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


I don't take a trip if I have go more than 10 minuets to pick them up. NEVER worth it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Very busy afternoon here the students are back 1st day of classes, stacked short trips for several hours, very busy. Not a single pick up more than 3 or 4 minutes away not a single trip longer than 6 or 7 minutes - perfect. Then out of the blue I got 3 long pickup, long trip pings almost in a row, all of which I declined. 52 minutes, 44, then another short trip which I took, and then another long one of 33 which I declined. All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it. So then - NOT to my surprise - I sat for a solid hour with nothing. Figure the odds that business suddenly dropped off the face of the earth after nearly 3 hours of being insanely busy. Of course not. This kind of crap really ticks me off.


Fuber the new punisher.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> As we speak; I left my house at 5:15 turned on the app and boom! 114 minute trip. Sorry, 4 hour round trip on a Thurs nite (busiest night of the week for UVA) with a $3 promo per ride in town? Not gonna do it. Declined. So 6:05 pm, sitting in the heart of the evening rush area and watching ants around me flick on and off. Me? 50 minutes and counting with zilch. This ain't about the ratings! I'm 4.99.


Let me play devil's advocate for a moment... One thing I don't think you ever consider when taking long trips is the "tip" factor. Most of my long trips are my best tippers. I work them. Provide excellent service, keep conversation neutral and somewhat entertaining or engaging.
I'd take a 50 min trip for $45 bucks plus a $10-$20 tip over driving short trips waiting 3-4 mins for the pax to come out all while they include a second stop. You can take short trips everyday all day. Sometimes sprinkling in those longer trips helps your weekly earnings tremendously. In my market, I do very well with tips and the long trips are very profitable for me. But I must say in my market people pack their suitcases for a 20 min trip. So there's that.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Let me play devil's advocate for a moment... One thing I don't think you ever consider when taking long trips is the "tip" factor. Most of my long trips are my best tippers. I work them. Provide excellent service, keep conversation neutral and somewhat entertaining or engaging.
> I'd take a 50 min trip for $45 bucks plus a $10-$20 tip over driving short trips waiting 3-4 mins for the pax to come out all while they include a second stop. You can take short trips everyday all day. Sometimes sprinkling in those longer trips helps your weekly earnings tremendously. In my market, I do very well with tips and the long trips are very profitable for me. But I must say in my market people pack their suitcases for a 20 min trip. So there's that.


 I have had mixed success with tips in longer trips. To be clear I don't shy away from 30 to 45 minute trips ordinarily. Anything longer than 90 minutes typically means northern Virginia or DC which can be a brutal round trip; I am well acquainted with the NoVa/DC area as I am there 2-3 days a week. I choose not to take an Uber trip to these areas, even though I realize that there can potentially be good tips on top of the pay for a ~100 mile trip. So that's a firm "no" as opposed to 30-50 minutes. These I evaluate (5 second evaluation) based on what is going on locally.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I like when you decline a couple pings, and then the app logs you totally out so you have to type in your user ID and password to get back on.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I like when you decline a couple pings, and then the app logs you totally out so you have to type in your user ID and password to get back on.


Being treated like an employee?

Starting a class action lawsuit are ya?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I have had mixed success with tips in longer trips. To be clear I don't shy away from 30 to 45 minute trips ordinarily. Anything longer than 90 minutes typically means northern Virginia or DC which can be a brutal round trip; I am well acquainted with the NoVa/DC area as I am there 2-3 days a week. I choose not to take an Uber trip to these areas, even though I realize that there can potentially be good tips on top of the pay for a ~100 mile trip. So that's a firm "no" as opposed to 30-50 minutes. These I evaluate (5 second evaluation) based on what is going on locally.


If I'm working on a Quest, I usually decline the long trips. If there's no Quest, I'll take them, but I still limit myself to about 45 minutes. Not interested in 2-3 hour round trips.


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Let me play devil's advocate for a moment... One thing I don't think you ever consider when taking long trips is the "tip" factor. Most of my long trips are my best tippers. I work them. Provide excellent service, keep conversation neutral and somewhat entertaining or engaging.
> I'd take a 50 min trip for $45 bucks plus a $10-$20 tip over driving short trips waiting 3-4 mins for the pax to come out all while they include a second stop. You can take short trips everyday all day. Sometimes sprinkling in those longer trips helps your weekly earnings tremendously. In my market, I do very well with tips and the long trips are very profitable for me. But I must say in my market people pack their suitcases for a 20 min trip. So there's that.


That's exactly my thinking too, I take 2 or 3 long trips + $10/$15 tips per trip everyday instead of short ones. In my area I'm lucky, people do 60 and up minutes trips.
I'm not a chariot. For that they have &#128662;









Long ones are the most profitable for me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nardy said:


> That's exactly my thinking too, I take 2 or 3 long trips + $10/$15 tips per trip everyday instead of short ones. In my area I'm lucky, people do 60 and up minutes trips.
> I'm not a chariot. For that they have &#128662;
> 
> View attachment 561337
> ...


In Seattle market that would be $100.00


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> In Seattle market that would be $100.00


This is the communist NY brother...

But $60 in this market is ok for me for 1 ride..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nardy said:


> This is the communist NY brother...
> 
> But $60 in this market is ok for me for 1 ride..


Socialist

Texas is communist.


----------



## Nardy (Oct 5, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Socialist
> 
> Texas is communist.


Texas is far from being communist bro, lived there for few years, Texas is the last breath of freedom.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nardy said:


> Texas is far from being communist bro, lived there for few years, Texas is the last breath of freedom.


More communist than New York, a little less socialist

Yeah I know Texas too.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Last Friday Uber signed me out to do a picture verification at 8PM and when I signed back in I immediately got a ping for a ride 2 hours and 40 minutes and it was going to pay $180-$215 (1.0x)... I might have taken the ride if the request came in at 6PM vs. 8PM. Depending on the amount it was a $31 to $36 an hour ride for the trip there and back. Gas would have been less than a tank.. about $30. 

I was at 3.0x before the verification and if the ping came in a 3.0x I would have taken the ride!

The pickup was at a Party City in my town and it only showed the street name of my destination, I looked and there is a Party City on the destination street and Google Maps showed a 2:50 minute trip. I wonder if it was a special delivery? I can't say for sure... If I had known it was just a delivery I might have taken the late night ride since there would be no pax to deal with.


----------



## melange6 (Mar 10, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> In Seattle market that would be $100.00


What's your per mile/minute in Seattle?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Last Friday Uber signed me out to do a picture verification at 8PM and when I signed back in I immediately got a ping for a ride 2 hours and 40 minutes and it was going to pay $180-$215 (1.0x)... I might have taken the ride if the request came in at 6PM vs. 8PM. Depending on the amount it was a $31 to $36 an hour ride for the trip there and back. Gas would have been less than a tank.. about $30.
> 
> I was at 3.0x before the verification and if the ping came in a 3.0x I would have taken the ride!
> 
> The pickup was at a Party City in my town and it only showed the street name of my destination, I looked and there is a Party City on the destination street and Google Maps showed a 2:50 minute trip. I wonder if it was a special delivery? I can't say for sure... If I had known it was just a delivery I might have taken the late night ride since there would be no pax to deal with.


UberX? You see the projected earnings before accepting the ride?


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

melange6 said:


> What's your per mile/minute in Seattle?


Depending on how long he's been driving his rate might be different than someone who started today


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

melange6 said:


> What's your per mile/minute in Seattle?


That is a difficult and variable question now.

in short before winter 2020-21 x $1.11 a mile .18 a minute. Some old timers had different rates grandfathered in for a while but even those were overwritten a couple of years ago.

NOW there are different rates for time spent in Seattle City limits.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> UberX? You see the projected earnings before accepting the ride?


Yes here in CA we get an estimate of what we will make for a trip... such as minimum fares that will show $3 to $4... Uber did this last year to combat AB5 from being fully implemented.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nardy said:


> That's exactly my thinking too, I take 2 or 3 long trips + $10/$15 tips per trip everyday instead of short ones. In my area I'm lucky, people do 60 and up minutes trips.
> I'm not a chariot. For that they have &#128662;
> 
> View attachment 561337
> ...


How much are you pay rates?

If that trip originated out of NYC, your payout would have been around $75 + tip + tolls



Nardy said:


> In one trip, client paid uber $240 , I got 130 plus tolls. Which BTW I had to call and ask for my toll money.


That doesn't happen in California thanks to Uber's fear of AB5.

CA drivers service fees are capped at 75%, and often times Uber takes less than 75%. (They also collect a "booking fee" or whatever it's called in CA)

This is why drivers all over the US need to demand ALL of the CA goodies.

It'll probably take the threat of more AB5 laws to get Uber to make the CA goodies nationwide.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> CA drivers service fees are capped at 75%, and often times Uber takes less than 75%.


pretty sure you meant to write 25% max for x and 28% for XL. Right?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure you meant to write 25% max for x and 28% for XL. Right?


I don't think the drivers would have to do a lot of arm-twisting to get Dara to agree to a 75% fee cap, lol.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't think the drivers would have to do a lot of arm-twisting to get Dara to agree to a 75% fee cap, lol.


I'm thinking you are still confused?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I'm thinking you are still confused?


I'm not confused, it's a joke. Where's your sense of humor.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Where's your sense of humor.


..after dealing with taxes, a mortgage refi and some investment changes I have no more humor today. :thumbup:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ..after dealing with taxes, a mortgage refi and some investment changes I have no more humor today. :thumbup:


I can't help but laugh everytime I read my original post demanding Uber to take 75% of the fare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> everytime I read my original post demanding Uber to take 75% of the fare


it's good you can laugh at your 'ooops' of epic magnitude that few caught. Well, one caught.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> it's good you can laugh at your 'ooops' of epic magnitude that few caught. Well, one caught.


It was epic all right. I hope Dara doesn't see it. :smiles:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I hope Dara doesn't see i


if the calif rate goes up; you will get the blame. :thumbup:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> if the calif rate goes up; you will get the blame. :thumbup:


Oh well


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Unofficial penalty box for 20-30 minutes


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Do you use the rider app to make sure you you weren't surrounded by other ants?


The rider app is very handy for this.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>All had pickup times of over 20 minutes away. Quick math in my head; not worth it

I knew a math degree for MIT pays off


----------

